# Hunting > The Magazine >  Few pics.

## K95

Finally we've struck a patch of weather without clag and rubbish hanging about in the hills so I have been out making the most of it.

Only problem now is it's too hot and heat mirage makes looking for animals hard on the tops. Ah well.

Here's some pictures from recently.

DSC_1081

DSC_1077

DSC_1072

DSC_1066

DSC_1058

DSC_1053 

DSC_1015

DSC_0993 

DSC_0990

DSC_0982

DSC_0903 

DSC_0875

DSC_0628

Hopefully I will track down a good stag in the next month and then bring on the roar  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Nice pics Reuben. 
Did it get shot by a machine recently?
There will be a big boy there somewhere. If you find one within the month put a bullet in him. You know what they are like, they could be in Canterbury by the time the roar swings round.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpy

so , for some one like myself , who cannot easily get up that high without heli assistance who just cant do it now due to my disability , ... I love looking at your guys pics of NZ this is an amazing country and so fukking beautiful that it moves me at times to gaze upon it , we should never take it for granted , ... and always do our best to preserve it . thank you for the pics .

----------


## veitnamcam

Brilliant photos  :Cool:

----------


## K95

> Nice pics Reuben. 
> Did it get shot by a machine recently?
> There will be a big boy there somewhere. If you find one within the month put a bullet in him. You know what they are like, they could be in Canterbury by the time the roar swings round.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


A 22 from te anau shot the area for an order for James ( not james shooting like I was told) and another hunter in there said a blue and black 44 had done a wee bit too but I don't know the details of it. Didn't get too many by the looks. Deer sign for Africa.
I will keep looking for a big fella before they wander off lookin for love.

Cheers Stumpy, it sure is amazing country we have here. I have been reading back through the early geological survey reports 1890- early 1900's and I just think man we are lucky most of the schemes they dreamt of were uneconomical to do....

----------


## Gibo

Love the pics mate!!

----------


## jakewire

Absolutely like.

----------


## K95

Stumpy, you reminded me about a story in Gordon Atkinson's book I was reading. Gordon and two others cut a track up a very very steep bush ridge to the tops in the Whitcombe and the chap with one leg put in a huge effort and shot an awesome stag. Plenty of easy going tussock country around the area and a short flight in a chopper these days, it'd be worth it just for the experience.

DSC_1084

----------


## Nibblet

> Stumpy, you reminded me about a story in Gordon Atkinson's book I was reading. Gordon and two others cut a track up a very very steep bush ridge to the tops in the Whitcombe and the chap with one leg put in a huge effort and shot an awesome stag. Plenty of easy going tussock country around the area and a short flight in a chopper these days, it'd be worth it just for the experience.
> 
> DSC_1084


Hard as fuck! One legged and smoking a pipe?! 

Wtf is my excuse? ??

----------


## veitnamcam

Start smoking a pipe!  :Zomg: 


No not that pipe! :Gangs:  :High:

----------


## stumpy

while I appreciate the hard yards that guys with one leg can put in , .... this is not an excuse but , the type of implant I now have is a tad of a delicate beast ...if I fell in a socket or tripped etc ... the worst that can happen is a sore stump , with maybe blisters from the friction burn when it twisted ... with me , a fall can result in shattered femur , ... broken implant , and the chance of never being able to walk on two legs ever again ... I knew this going into the surgery , ... and I accept that I am now limited in a lot of things , but my day to day living has improved 1000%..... I will take that anyday . 
cheers boys

----------


## K95

Bugger! Ya just got to go with the cards life deals eh. I have trouble with a lung going pop so I know what you mean about risk vs reward.

----------


## stug

Great photos!! Spent a few days on the coast catching up with friends in Westport and looked longingly at the tops.

----------


## Blaser

Awesome photos!!!!

----------


## craigc

The colours in some of those shots were awesome; thanks for sharing.

----------


## Dreamer

Some fantastic pics there  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

Nice bru

----------


## gimp

Weather's been epic all week eh. Had 7 perfect days down south.

----------


## K95

Yeah, incredible. Looks like it will hold for the week. Whataroa would have been impressive in that weather.

----------


## gimp

> Yeah, incredible. Looks like it will hold for the week. Whataroa would have been impressive in that weather.


Jacobs/Kriver/Cook for me. Mad sunburn. Pity I'm off to Aucks for a wedding on Wednesday.

----------


## K95

Same here. Sunscreen no good against litres of sweat. Back to work for me too six days a week for a while. Have to start walking in at night time after work.

----------


## Gibo

You guys tried the banana boat spray on block? Seems to be the biznis so far. Even works after a dip

----------


## K95

Will give it a go, cheers. The stuff I had separated in the heat, had it in the lid pocket of the pack...

----------


## gimp

Yeah heat stuffs sunscreen. Can't keep it in direct sunlight, ironically.

----------


## Gibo

This is it. I hate getting burnt and this is getting a good rep so far. Being an aerosol its light too. Put it on this morning before spending the day in the sun. Respray about 2 and im feeling mint. Sunnies no hat. One swim

----------


## JoshC

Awesome photos mate. I get a real buzz seeing deer out in the tops like that...its where they belong. We were targeting chamois in the weekend, but the highlight for us was seeing reds out in the tops again, including the stags in the head basins. Was epic.

----------


## K95

Great to see eh. I have some video I will try upload in while of two different stags and a hind also. The stags were appearing from the bushline about an hour before dark and back into the bush quick after first light apart from a couple young fellas I caught out up high. Sweet fark all recovery done here in the last 18 months helps.

----------


## K95

https://www.flickr.com/gp/102578758@N06/5B92R3

See if this works. No audio because I was blabbering away about where I was etc. The first stag is the older of the three, an eight pointer with only one point on his left hand top and two points as a fork down lower if that makes sense. The second stag is ok, he has ten points. The third looks rubbish.

----------


## K95

Few more pics from this year, lung surgery has held me back the last few months with recovery but I am back out in the hills getting about Ok now winding up for a good summer season. Will have to make more of an effort to put some pictures up.

image

DSC_0150 

DSC_1475

DSC_1819 

DSC_1777 

DSC_1859

DSC_1882

DSC_1943

----------


## Bernie

That cable car thingy photo made my arse pucker  did up actually use it?

----------


## K95

Regularly. It was luxury that time as I had two mates winding me over, usually I have to use the "wrench" and haul myself and the dog across.

----------


## Bernie

I suppose it's no scary than the swinging stages I used on a few high rises in town20 floors up was actually quite fun (mst those buildings are gone now sadly)

----------


## K95

Here's a few more pictures from recently. It's been good weather here for the last few weeks but has turned average this last week. Haven't tracked down a big stag yet but looking good forward to the next couple of months.

----------


## Dreamer

I love the mood in the swinge bridge photo mate  :Cool:

----------


## K95

Thanks Dreamer. I like it too, sort of ominous... 
Might be time for a new camera on a side note. Some pics are good quality while some are shocking like the photo of me is terrible quality. No change to settings, just starting to get random.

----------


## GWH

Some great pics, cheers for posting

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

Dog and I went hunting from Thursday night till Monday. Crossed the river with a big flood under us in the dark, helped out a half starved stranded tramper, met another keen hunter, climbed some big hills, got stuck in the rain then finally got the stag and almost wrecked ourselves carrying out the meat, head and gear to the road end.

----------


## Mathias

Nice stag @K95 well done..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dreamer

Sounds like you had an exciting adventure mate

----------


## Scouser

Awesome mate.....thats what its all about, well done  :Cool:

----------


## nor-west

How long are the brows on that bad boy?

----------


## Sy270

Inspiring photo's - hanging to get up into the tussock in the Rimutaka's. I long for a smile like the one legged man again!! Hard bastard.

----------


## Sy270

Very nice!! Might be time for a bigger pack huh?

----------


## Gibo

Mean stag!! Love the dog too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

What is the rifle @K95 ?

----------


## Rusky

Yea wheres the rest of your rifle?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## kiwijames

> What is the rifle @K95 ?


Blaster K95 at a guess

----------


## Norway

Nice pictures! What sort of burner were you using? Is the flame that huge, or was it the camera exposure?

----------


## Pengy

Cool dog !

----------


## K95

Rifle is a Blaser K95 6.5x55 20" barrel stutzen model. Perfect for West Coast jungle.
I have a bigger pack but old trusty has a sleeve added on to carry the rifle...Saves a huge amount of effort walking tracks, just forget it's there.
The burner a few pages back was a solo stove, pretty neat but prefer gas.

----------


## Norway

Very surprised to see a K95 stutzen in NZ. They have a fair following in central Europe and I owned a straight stocked K95 myself. Really, really nice rifles. Glad to see a K95 in proper hunting pictures!

----------


## K95

Various pictures of winter hunting so far.

----------


## stug

Nice, making the most of the lack of snow.

----------


## Moutere

Fantastic.
Really enjoy your posts and photos K95.

----------


## K95

various clips from hunts also, same stuff as the pics.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHorWylxnbU

----------


## Norway

Beautiful, thanks for sharing!

----------


## puku

Awesome photos @K95

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## tetawa

> Fantastic.
> Really enjoy your posts and photos K95.


+1

----------


## Wildman

Nice hooks

----------


## K95

Some pictures from a recent hunt. Been seeing a lot of deer around though 95% are hinds with fawns, great to see anyway. 12 days off from 29th march, dog and I are going bush looking for a big old red to but a stalk on. Good luck everybody.

DSC00220

DSC00221

DSC00249

DSC00274

DSC00282 

DSC00324 

DSC00333

DSC00350

DSC00378

DSC00399 

DSC00408

DSC00410

Pretty cool place. My great grandfather hunted up there in the 30's and 40's. 
image

image

image

----------


## Dreamer

Great pics mate. Love the one with your dog looking at the camera  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

> Great pics mate. Love the one with your dog looking at the camera


+1

----------


## veitnamcam

> Great pics mate. Love the one with your dog looking at the camera


+1 and the one above :Cool: 

Is that some kind of cover over the cams and string on your bow in  the hut shot?

----------


## Mooseman

Cool pic's good luck with your hunt

----------


## outdoorlad

Very cool photos

----------


## stug

Great pics, well done on the chamois with a bow!

----------


## Dundee

Looking forward to the next instalment.

----------


## outdoorlad

> Great pics, well done on the chamois with a bow!


Sure is, I have enough trouble sneaking up on them with a rifle

----------


## K95

> +1 and the one above
> 
> Is that some kind of cover over the cams and string on your bow in  the hut shot?


Hey mate, yeah just a bit of a cover I made from scrap material to stop the cams getting clogged with crap and a bit of protection for the cables.

The cham was the first animal with the bow, drawn back on a few deer in the bush but never a confident shot available so left them to it. Having a great time chasing animals about with it.

----------


## K95

Great 10 days in the hills with the dog. No stag on the ground this year but plenty of animals seen and left to carry on. It was pretty damp down in the bush and the camera fogged up internally so I only have a few bits of video from down there. Some of these shots ( the better quality ones at the end ) were taken by  @savage270. A keen man with a heavy camera  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Bloody credit to the the photographer :Cool:

----------


## craigc

Very nice

----------


## Norway

That was really nice. This forum needs to upgrade its "Like" button.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Dude, some of those shots are incredible!! Awesome thread.

----------


## Mooseman

Fantastic photography

----------


## K95

Been a while. Dig some others out later.

----------


## Plodalong

Top photos.

----------


## K95

That time of year again. Safe hunting.

----------


## R93

Where the Hell have you been?

Good to see you back mate.  

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## K95

Slipping between the rata trees R93. Off work hunting until I go to BC in July to ride ponies and help look for moose and caribous...

----------


## R93

> Slipping between the rata trees R93. Off work hunting until I go to BC in July to ride ponies and help look for moose and caribous...


Good man what date are you flying out? Pm me who you are working for and where. I met a heap of Outfitters there last year. 
I leave for Vancouver- Prince George on the 25th July to be on time for Sheep and Goats.

Can't wait to get back there. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

You guys are lucky to be hunting in that environment such a neat place to be. Good to get away from the current situation here. Great pic's K95

----------


## K95

Snaps

----------


## Russian 22.

Fantastic photos

----------


## outdoorlad

Cool photos, what did you think of the Aarn Pack?

----------


## Husky1600

Fond memories of that hut, spent a few nights there over the years.

----------


## Mooseman

Excellent photos, nice looking stag through the spotter.

----------


## K95

> Cool photos, what did you think of the Aarn Pack?


Not suitable for heavy loads but very well made. It's a climbing pack. I carry a lot of heavy stuff tripod, spotting scope, camera, lots of food etc

----------


## sambnz

Great photos mate. Is that a Terra Nova?

----------


## K95

> Great photos mate. Is that a Terra Nova?


Using a Hilleberg niak now, bomber.

----------

